# lettuce



## utterlydizzy (Mar 11, 2010)

a woman goes to the dr and explains that she has a problem "downstairs"  so the dr asked her to strip and she does, the bends over to show the dr the problem and there is a lettuce leaf  sticking out of her behind, the dr says "oh my god!!" the woman said "yes Dr but thats just the tip of the iceburg!"


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2010)

very good dizzy you naughty gal lol


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2010)

You rotter! I was having some nice thoughts before reading this joke and now you've wrecked 'em.

.... wait for it ..... wait for it .....  ..... I can wait all day .....


----------



## Caroline (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll leave what my friend did with a cucumber to your imaginations...


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 27, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'll leave what my friend did with a cucumber to your imaginations...



I'd guess they ate it?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 29, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I'd guess they ate it?



After what was done with it, I hope not!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 21, 2010)

utterlydizzy said:


> a woman goes to the dr and explains that she has a problem "downstairs"  so the dr asked her to strip and she does, the bends over to show the dr the problem and there is a lettuce leaf  sticking out of her behind, the dr says "oh my god!!" the woman said "yes Dr but thats just the tip of the iceburg!"



Heard this one before, it's still good sheena


----------

